# Hello, I would like you to hear some of my playings.



## eladbu (Jun 2, 2013)

Hey I havent posted here for some time now and now i want you to listen to some recordings of me.
Like this on , Bach prelude and fugue in D major :



As well you are welcome to like my facebook page :https://www.facebook.com/Buchrispiano?ref=hl
Or subscribe my youtube channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/elad564
Thank you.


----------

